# Lactic Acid Peels



## Nicholyse (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi everyone




I've just recently started researching these given the advice by an aesthetician we just hired on at work for my acne. I'd never even heard of these, but she thinks they may work very well. I've got darker skin with many post acne marks, still having breakouts. Anyone tried these with any luck/advice about them? I've also seen some Jessner's peels and at home kits on the net... anyone tried those? Thanks for the input!

Nichole


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 23, 2006)

I did a search, and here's lots of info on lactic peels, as well as others: Click!


----------



## monniej (Oct 23, 2006)

i've found that i really like lactic acid. i use philosophy microdelivery mini peel pads w/lactic acid and they've done a pretty good job of lightening my skin. haven't been much help in preventing breakouts for me, though.


----------



## Nicholyse (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the link, Aquilah



I tried it though, and it was not active





Nichole

Thank you, Monnie! I'm going to look into those. There are more lactic acid peels and kits out there than I thought. I was only skimming the surface of the skin care and beauty realm until I found this site! I'm pumped





Nichole


----------



## smccary (Oct 26, 2006)

I use 40% Lactic Acid Peel from Makeupartistschoice.com

Since lactic acid doesn't penetrate oil, I do an aspirin mask the day before my LA peel, and have been very pleased. I bought the sample size, and have used it once a week for 3 months. The sample size goes a long way!

If you do order from MUAC, be sure to buy a bottle of the toner. They send a tiny bottle along when you order sample sizes, but it's not enough to last more than 2 or three peels.

Am fixing to move on up to the 55% LA peel in hopes of further lightening my "age spots".


----------

